
The unlikely success of California’s Sonic.net (2012) - oautholaf
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/02/gigabit-internet-for-80-the-unlikely-success-of-californias-sonicnet/
======
Animats
I've had Sonic service for about 15 years. I recently upgraded to 50Mb/s down,
6 Mb/s up. It's provided through AT&T, but there are no monthly caps and no
middle boxes. They just forward the IP packets. Sonic is also in favor of net
neutrality.

How's the fiber service in SF coming? Anyone on that?

~~~
moonman272
So good it hurts, I never want to move again...

------
oautholaf
Sonic is still alive, except that now (a) they have fiber coverage in San
Francisco
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14424753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14424753)
and (b) it's cheaper ($50/mo)

~~~
dfsegoat
They also have Fiber for all office spaces in Santa Rosa within vicinity of
the Sonoma County Airport. I've used Sonic since dialup/PPP in 1997.

The Airport fiber is kick ass and enterprise grade -- 1000 down/100 up for
very reasonable prices (sub $1k if you are getting a CIDR block of any size).

Uptime has been great, even during the wildfires which burnt a number of
sonic's staff out of their houses.

------
joeframbach
As a Sonic fiber customer in the Richmond, my only complaint is that phone
service is not optional. It adds ~10 line items to my bill for regulatory fees
at every level of the government from the city, county, state, and federal. I
could happily do entirely without the phone service. I don't even have a home
phone, who does?

------
lsiebert
Here's HN discussion of a 5 month old map of sonic fiber in SF.
[https://thatdan.github.io/sonic_fiber/](https://thatdan.github.io/sonic_fiber/)

------
daoistmonk
sonic, please build out the fiber to my neighborhood (san carlos)!

